# Partage DD externe entre Mac et Linux



## Sosodu16 (22 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je posséde un iMac et un PC Linux, puis un disque dur externe sur lequel je mets mes photos.
J'aimerais savoir quel système de fichier, sur ce disque dur externe, me permettrait d'écrire sur mes deux ordinateurs.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## lepetitpiero (22 Mai 2012)

En FAT32 par exemple


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2012)

Le FAT32 a des limitations (fichiers < 4GB par exemple) mais c'est le seul système de fichiers universellement bien traité par les différents systèmes sur PC.
Tous les autres ont des soucis ou ne sont pas reconnus :


HFS+ ne fonctionne nativement que sur Mac OS X ; Windows l'ignore par défaut ; Linux ne le gère que s'il n'est pas journalisé et il semble y avoir des bugs
NTFS ne fonctionne nativement que sur Windows ; Mac OS X l'ignore par défaut ; Linux de même &#8212; il existe des pilotes pour ces deux systèmes mais on voit assez souvent des problèmes de compatibilité
XFS, JFS, ext2/3/4, ReiserFS etc. sont connus de différentes variétés d'UNIX mais complètement ignorés par Windows et Linux ; il peut y avoir des solutions mais leur robustesse n'est pas encore là.
UFS n'est plus géré par Mac OS X, ne l'a jamais été par Windows (sauf avec des solutions tierces et encore).
etc.

Tout ceci est assez navrant, en fait...


----------



## Sosodu16 (22 Mai 2012)

Merci bien de vos conseils.
Linux me semble-t-il gère les système de fichiers ext2, 3 et 4 voir même le ReiserFS.
Je pense tout de même formater mon DD externe en FAT 32 même s'il y a la limite de 4Go... On se sait jamais si un jour il m'arrivait de travailler sur un PC Windows.


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (24 Mai 2012)

Avec une petite appli, ubuntu/debian supporte l'exFat. tout dépend de l'utilité de ta clé/disque.
Après sinon tu partionnes du genre une grosse partie en FAT32 pour "tout le monde" et une autre en HFS pour les gros fichier de ton mac (installer de jeu Mac,Time Machine, machien vrituelle ...) et si tu utilises Windows, une partition NTFS pour les même raison que la HFS.


----------



## legolas228 (9 Juin 2012)

Je réponds peut-être un peu tard... Bref, j'ai moins même un desktop sur Ubuntu, mon macBook, avec un DD externe qui a une partition de 20Go FAT32 servant de "transfert". Si les fichiers qui pourraient dépasser les 4Go sont des films (au format MKV)... vous pouvez les "couper" via un programme qui s'appelle MKVtoolNix et qui fonctionne rudement bien. De plus, le fait d'avoir un film couper en 4 parties pour les plus gros n'est pas du tout dérangeant, il suffit à la lecture de les sélectionner tous les 3 et de les ouvrir avec vlc qui les lira a la suite.


----------



## MathiasB(Be) (12 Juin 2012)

Pourquoi pas HFS+?
Je pensait que Linux pouvait lire les DD HFS+?


----------



## legolas228 (11 Juillet 2012)

Linux (ubuntu et BackTrack en tout cas, mais je presume les autres aussi) ont les droits de lecture sur du HFS+ mais de d'écriture. ca pose toujours probleme pour les fichiers de plus de 4Go


----------



## bompi (11 Juillet 2012)

Linux peut tout à fait écrire depuis un certain temps sur du HFS+ non journalisé. Avec le journalisé c'est plus récent et moins sûr.


----------



## qparis (15 Juillet 2012)

Et comme FAT32 n'est pas journalisé non plus, tu as peut-être intérêt à mettre du HFS non journalisé si tu veux le lire que sous Linux et Mac.

Sinon le NTFS avec des drivers c'est très bien géré maintenant ​


----------

